# Insurance



## AdamD (Sep 7, 2014)

Strange question, does anyone have their collection insured? Just curious. How would you go about doing it? I would imagine those with decent sized greenhouses have those insured, but what about contents? Thanks for any kind of response


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2014)

I asked about it once. You need to prove what you paid for plants and also value of plants!


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2014)

I have insurance on my greenhouse and contents, but the policy will only
pay a percentage of worth on contents. However, the payments are fairly
low when included with home and auto insurance from the same company.


----------



## Ray (Sep 8, 2014)

I had my greenhouse and its contents insured on my homeowners policy back when a heater failure wiped out a 20 year collection. I dutifully obtained replacement values for every plant and submitted that to the insurance company.

I got a call back and was asked if this was due to vandalism. Being honest, "I said "no. It was a heater failure." The response was "sorry, we don't cover freezing."

Had I merely kicked in the door, and answered affirmatively to vandalism, they would've written me a check for $10,000. That's the last time I'll be honest with insurance companies.

Currently the greenhouse and contents are under my general business policy, and that covers absolutely everything.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 9, 2014)

I have looked into this as a private collector and the details are so fuzzy in the policies that they allow themselves an out no matter the circumstances, unless it is a criminal act. 

Things attributed to nature like power outages, fallen branches, ect are all part of that 'act of god' crap.

I just try to have back up plans in place for just about everything.

If you here otherwise I will try again. Even the insurance people seem to be consistently uncertain which makes me wary.


----------



## ALToronto (Sep 9, 2014)

Ray, a heater failure would normally be an insurable risk, if you have a policy that covers equipment, boilers and machinery. You also need consequential loss coverage for the plants themselves. This is no different from a freezer compressor breakdown and resulting food spoilage.

Your insurance broker did a lousy job with your old policy, and in some cases you can actually take the broker to court over an uncovered loss. Of course, if the coverage was offered to you and you turned it down, you're on your own.

I used to adjust claims for a boiler and machinery insce co. in what seems like a past life.

Adam, you should mention the plants to your insurer, especially if their loss would exceed your deductible. Make sure all likely risks are covered, and the plants are covered under a consequential damage rider.


----------

